
How "low" does C go as a "low-level" language? - solipsist
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5020246/how-low-does-c-go-as-a-low-level-language
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I had trouble writing a good unlimited precision package in C because there's
no access to the flags. I resorted to assembler for all the interesting bits,
and the C ended up little more than a wrapper.

